# DNM: Vaccine Contamination



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Vaccine Contamination - Dogs Naturally Magazine

4 Ways Vaccines Can Cause Problems

There are many mechanisms by which vaccines can cause serious problems. These problems have been broadly classified into four groups by Michael Day of the WSAVA Vaccine Guidelines Group, namely: hypersensitivity diseases (inflammation/allergic ‘itis’ diseases), autoimmune diseases, immune system neoplasia (tumor formation), and immunodeficiency diseases. These groups seem to represent just about everything that walks into the veterinary surgery on four legs, if it’s still walking.

Apart from the inflammatory and autoimmune diseases caused by vaccine components such as cow serum and the tissues of animals’ brains, kidneys, embryos, and so on, vaccines also provoke unwanted responses via their adjuvants, including mercury, aluminum, peanut oils and squalene.

Contaminants

Contaminants found in vaccines are also behind many of the adverse reactions we see in dogs. “Contaminant” means anything that shouldn’t be there: something that is impure or unclean, is toxic or poisonous, or has the ability to create disease. Vaccines contain all sorts of contaminants that can cause cancer, leukemia, autoimmune diseases and a myriad of other unwanted conditions. To be honest, I have enough material about vaccine contaminants to write a book about them – but who would read the book? Would a little smorgasbord of tantalizing extracts suffice for now, starting with one which directly affects our dogs?

In April 2010, an important scientific paper was published in the Journal of Virology (Isolation of an Infectious Endogenous Retrovirus [RD-114] in a Proportion of Live Attenuated Vaccines for Pets, Journal of Virology, April 2010, p 3690-3694, Vol 84, No 7). This paper showed how two teams of scientists, in Japan and the UK, isolated a feline retrovirus (called RD-114) in both feline and canine vaccines in the UK and Japan. Had teams from America, or Germany, or Kazakhstan also been looking, they would probably have found the retrovirus, too. This is because the contamination involved seed stock – the witches’ brew of disease shared amongst vaccine manufacturers internationally, from which they make their vaccines.

The following are extracts from a related paper appearing in Biologicals in 2010.

“RD-114 was first isolated from a human tumor cell line (RD cells) derived from a human rhabdomyosarcoma after passage through fetal cats, and is thought to be xenotropic.” Translation: they found this cat retrovirus in a highly malignant human tumor. “Xenotropic” means that it will be harmless in the original host species, but will cause prob- lems (like tumors) in a different species.

The paper continues: “RD-114 virus grows efficiently in feline and non- feline cell lines except murine [rat and mice] cells. RD-114 virus can contaminate viral vaccines for cats and dogs when RD-114 virus-producing cells are used for vaccine manufacturing. Indeed, seed stocks of some vaccines are currently prepared by using feline cells that may produce RD-114 virus.” Translation: the feline retrovirus can infect any species except rats and mice, and RD-114 contaminated cells are used for vaccine manufacturing and then injected into dogs, cats and other species.

The paper concludes: “As long as feline cells are used to produce vaccines, there is a risk that infectious RD-114 virus contaminates live attenuated vaccines. Because RD-114 virus productively infects cells from cats and dogs, the virus can infect these animals in vivo [meaning infect their actual bodies as opposed to theoretically in a test tube]. Since certain ERVs [endogenous retroviruses] infect new host species and induce diseases, the potential risks of infection by ERVs in humans and animals should be reconsidered.”


One of the authors of this paper wrote to me privately: “If the ERV induces diseases in vaccinated animals and humans, it will take more than five years (in animals) to ten years (in humans) when the first patient appears. But it will take additional time to relate some diseas- es with specific vaccines because expected diseases are very common (such as cancers, lymphoma and autoimmune diseases). If so, when we are aware of the real risk of ERVs, it is too late because millions are infected with the viruses by the contaminated vaccines.”


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

The only official checks made for contaminants in vaccines are for a few known pathogens, thus ignoring a vast host of unknown, unstudied, small particles and chemicals. These eminent doctors reported at these vaccine safety meetings that it is simply impossible to remove these unwanted contents from most vaccines.

Perhaps, you may conclude, it would be a sensible precaution to stop using feline retrovirus contaminated vaccines?

But is it even possible to replace them with vaccines that don’t carry contaminants?

The author of many books on vaccines, including Fear of the Invisible, Janine Roberts, attended a meeting in 1997 to discuss SV40 contamination in vaccines. SV40 is a monkey retrovirus associated with human cancers. SV40 got into human cancers when monkey body parts were used in the manufacture of the polio vaccine. Attending the meeting were representatives of all the major US government health organizations as well as vaccine manufacturers. Janine attended another meeting in 1998, where the main discussion was whether it was safe to produce the viruses needed for vaccines from cancer cells. The rationale was that it would be cheaper to use cancer cells than keep buying monkeys.

At the meeting, a representative of the FDA presented an update on reverse transcriptase activity present in chicken cell derived vaccines. Chicken cells are used in measles and mumps vaccines (the rubella virus for MMR is produced differently – in artificially grown cells taken originally from an aborted human fetus). Chicken cells are also used for flu and yellow fever vaccines.

The FDA official explained that a retrovirus had contaminated the MMR vaccine. This had greatly alarmed them as some retroviruses are though to cause cancer and AIDS.

The RT activity was found to be associated with retroviral particles of two distinct avian endogenous retroviral families designated as EAV and ALV. ALV stands for Avian Leukosis Virus. It is associated with a leukaemia cancer found in wild birds, so definitely was not wanted in the vaccines.

(As an aside, back in the early 1990s, a friend of mine worked as a journalist at a local paper and he was reporting on the fact that nine children in one street had come down with leukemia. I asked him to suggest to the parents that they compare vaccine records, at which point the local health authority clammed up and stopped talking to them).


Janine Roberts states: [At the meeting] “Dr Andrew Lewis, head of the DNA Virus Laboratory in the Division of Viral Products, then warned, ‘All the egg-based vaccines are contaminated,’ including ‘influenza, yellow fever and smallpox vaccines, as well as the vaccine for horses against encephalomyelitis virus’ for ‘these fertilized chicken eggs are susceptible to a wide variety of viruses.”

I also learnt that the only official checks made for contaminants in vaccines are for a few known pathogens, thus ignoring a vast host of unknown, unstudied, small particles and chemicals. These eminent doctors reported at these vaccine safety meetings that it is simply impossible to remove these unwanted contents from most vaccines – and this would of course also apply to vaccines for pets, farm animals and birds.

The latest information I could find on the retroviral contamination of the MMR vaccine was in a 2001 scientific paper from the CDC. This reported that 100 MMR recipients were tested to see if they were contaminated by either of the two types of retroviruses identified by Dr Khan and others.

The Conclusion Was Dramatic

The finding of RT activity in all measles vaccine lots from different manufacturers tested suggests that this occurrence is not sporadic and that vaccine recipients may be universally exposed to these [chicken] retroviral particles.


The journal Biotherapy reported in 1993: “A potential risk associated with the production and use of biological products is viral contamination. This contamination may be present in the source material, e.g. human blood, human or animal tissues, cell banks, or introduced in the manufacturing process through the use of animal sera…” (Trijzelaar B. Regulatory affairs and biotechnology in Europe: III. Introduction into good regulatory practice validation of virus removal and inactivation. Biotherapy 1993; 6(2):93-102. PMID 8398576)

Study Results In Dogs

You may remember that Purdue University conducted a study to detect autoantibodies in dogs post vaccination. Bet Hargreaves is a long- time Cavalier King Charles Spaniel breeder who had noted a correltion between vaccination and the onset of heart disease in her breed. She wrote to Dr Larry Glickman who, with his colleagues, conducted the Purdue study. In his reply he stated:


“Our ongoing studies of dogs show that following routine vaccination, there is a significant rise in the level of antibodies dogs produce against their own tissues. Some of these antibodies have been shown to target the thyroid gland, connective tissue such as that found in the valves of the heart, red blood cells, DNA, etc. I do believe that the heart conditions in Cavalier King Charles Spaniels could be the end result of repeated immunizations by vaccines containing tissue culture contaminants that cause a progressive immune response directed at connective tissue in the heart valves. The clinical manifestations would be more pronounced in dogs that have a genetic predisposition [although] the findings should be generally applicable to all dogs regardless of their breed.”

Another study describes an outbreak of disease among goats due to a vaccine contaminated with a bovine pestivirus; these animals experienced reproductive failure and lesions to the central nervous system.

In a February 2010 FDA document, Guidance for Industry: Character- ization and Qualification of Cell Substrates and Other Biological Materials Used in the Production of Viral Vaccines for Infectious Disease Indications, the FDA lists “non-binding recommendations” for drug companies making vaccines using animal and human cell substrates.


Under the heading “Testing for Adventitious Agents,” the FDA states “assurance that products are free of adventitious agents is a critical component of meeting the [FDA regulations] requirement for purity.” Under the heading “Testing for Residual Cellular DNA,” the FDA states, “Residual DNA might be a risk to your final product because of oncogenic (cancer causing) and/or infectivity potential.”

The big problem is that drug companies make vaccines using cells from animals, birds and insects that can be contaminated with viruses and other adventitious agents that are hard to detect. These are an inherent component of any vaccine and their dangers are known. Despite these dangers, governments, regulators and vaccine manufacturers continue to live in denial.


----------

